# First Post Vacation Apartment Support



## Esprit9 (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi,

I am 4 years away from retirement but visit Portugal/Spain each summer, i'm from the US but speak Portuguese well and Spanish a bit. (I searched the forum but didn't find the exact info on this) I'm starting to look at simple 1 or 2 bedroom apartment for vacations and AirBnB when not there. My big questions that would love help with are:

* Right now a good time to buy in Portugal or Spain for this type of rental property as Non-Resident?

* Which country makes getting a Mortgage easier?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and advice,

Ed-


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

In my view you are coming at this from the wrong angle, there are no black and white rules with property investment and a lot of it is 'gut'.

If you can't decide whether you want to buy in Portugal or Spain then you need to spend a serious amount of time in both to get the feel of each.

Neither will make it easy to get a mortgage and both will try to make you pay it off before you are 75 which is getting ever closer for all of us (it's not like the US)

Trying to generate enough revenue from rentals to maintain a property as well as to pay a heavy mortgage debt is stressful and very hard work. Not conducive to a relaxing retirement.

Best of luck with your plans


----------



## Esprit9 (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks MrBife and thanks for being patience with my newbie questions. I really want to learn from you guys so that I make better decisions.

I definitely lean towards Portugal since my parents were born in Portugal (Viseu/Terceira) and I was married there (Sintra) a few years ago. Also helps that i'm fluent in Portuguese. This would be a family home that my brothers, sisters could also use until we are fully retired and can make the move. I wanted to start now and get into an apartment before prices rise anymore. Spain was a second choice but the prices are so much better and seem as if they will go up quite a bit vs. Portugal looking like it might have hit its high... maybe...?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, It is a good time to buy if you are going to live in the place but there may be an issue if you think you can sell as easy as you can buy. If you are to depend on short term rental income then you'll need to find an area with a holiday market, you'll not be able to use the place yourself in peak season as that is when people will pay but in the off season few will want to rent it. In a popular holiday area you will be competing against locals who have much more experience of this then you, they also have "support" networks of local family/friends. Here is a link to one site which seems to have over 83000 apartments for sale in Portugal (additionally there;s also rentals). As there are 10 million people here that is about one apartment for sale for every 125 people here. There are other "for sale" sites and agents with even more places available. You may find there is so much choice you will need to define your search criteria or be overwhelmed with the number of places to view. 

https://www.olx.pt/imoveis/apartame...tamentos-venda/?search[description]=1&page=13


----------

